# Lucid Dreaming > General Lucid Discussion > Lucid Dreaming News >  >  JOBS Act becomes law, but questions linger about potential for fraud - VentureBeat

## Dream Guide Team

*JOBS Act becomes law, but questions linger about potential for fraud**VentureBeat*But before you plow your retirement fund into sleep masks to enable *lucid dreaming* or prototype Space Shuttle replacements, hold up a second. The Crowdfunder infographic claims that of the more than $430 million dollars invested in Kickstarter, *...**and more »*

----------

